
Ask HN: Is Udacity's Machine Learning Nanodegree Worth $1k? - shawn
I&#x27;m considering applying for Udacity&#x27;s ML nanodegree program: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.udacity.com&#x2F;course&#x2F;machine-learning-engineer-nanodegree--nd009t<p>Syllabus:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;s3.amazonaws.com&#x2F;iridium-content&#x2F;documents&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;MLND+2-Term+Syllabus.pdf<p>I was wondering if anyone has had any experiences with Udacity&#x27;s ML-related courses. I see that they have a Deep Learning course and a Data Analyst course as well, which are appealing.<p>I&#x27;ve been studying these topics in my spare time, and I&#x27;ve been able to pick up the basics thanks to a few good books. Judging by the syllabus, would I come away with skills similar to what a working ML engineer actually uses in the field?<p>I&#x27;m interested in programming my own AI bots similar to OpenAI&#x27;s dota 2 bot.
======
codesternews
No

~~~
shawn
Oh

